# muscle rub recipe



## llineb (Jul 28, 2011)

Has anyone ever made a lotion with Eo's that are good for sore muscles like Menthol?  Would love to make one for my own use. 

I make a lotion bar and a body butter and could add some EO's to these but which one's are good for muscle aches?


----------



## soapbuddy (Jul 28, 2011)

I've seen some mentioned here on the forum. I'm sure if you do a search you will find it.


----------



## llineb (Jul 28, 2011)

Thanks Irena.....searching now. :0)


----------



## llineb (Jul 28, 2011)

The only posts I found mentioned Menthol crystals and spearmint EO.  I just posted on the aromatherapy forum for any more blends since I already have the lotion.

Thanks for the help!


----------



## soapbuddy (Jul 28, 2011)

Catmehndi said:
			
		

> Gotta love google...
> 
> How to Make Homemade Tiger Balm That Works
> Overview
> ...


Here you go.


----------



## llineb (Jul 28, 2011)

ahhhhhhhh...Irena that sounds perfect!  I happen to have all the ingredients except the herbs here at home.  Thank you so much!


----------



## soapbuddy (Jul 28, 2011)

llineb said:
			
		

> ahhhhhhhh...Irena that sounds perfect!  I happen to have all the ingredients except the herbs here at home.  Thank you so much!


You're welcome.


----------



## Catmehndi (Aug 1, 2011)

you may want to try wintergreen too.


----------



## Lindy (Oct 20, 2011)

Cat - Wintergreen is on the toxic lists and is not recommended for use.


----------



## carebear (Oct 20, 2011)

wintergreen is scary.


----------



## Lindy (Oct 20, 2011)

Carebear after losing a cousin when we were kids to Wintergreen I am so opposed to this being in any household and it was way high in the cupboard in a "safe" place.  Kids can climb and pay far more attention than you think.  My other cousin who was her older sister helped her climb up and never, ever forgave herself up until the day she died from cancer.

Wintergreen is truly terrifying.  It smells like gum which makes people think it's safe and kids think it's candy or a sweet drink.


----------



## carebear (Oct 20, 2011)

A college friend lost her cousin to over-use of wintergreen containing products.  I poo-pooed it all until I made an essential oil blend for my dad's neuropathy on just his hands and had a lot of wintergreen in it - he was on blood thinners and had huge issues, almost cost him his life.  I almost killed my father.

Used properly on the right people, fine - but who knows how to define "properly" and "right people"?

(strangely he still uses a commercial product with itty bitty amounts of wintergreen in it, and isn't afraid - but it terrifies me).


----------



## Lindy (Oct 21, 2011)

Carebear seeing is believing - not only the side effects but the healing as well...  it goes beyond the foo foo.

I'm glad for you that you were able to see the effects in time to reverse the action - good on you for being observant.  Many would have missed it.


----------



## Relle (Oct 21, 2011)

carebear said:
			
		

> wintergreen is scary.



I burnt my bunnies skin with a lotion that had wintergreen in it years ago. It was a commercial product, I'll never ever use that stuff again.


----------



## sandman_max (Oct 23, 2011)

Are there any EOs you can use that *aren't * mint or menthol? I really don't like the smell of Bengay, tiger balm and those kind of creams.  How about arnica?  Capsaicin? Does those work and are they available?  What about making an oil infusion with chili peppers (capsaicin)?


----------

